# LOOKING FOR JOB AS TIPSTER



## jarrah (Nov 28, 2019)

I am senior tipsters looking for investor or anyone need acceptable football tips to increase his bank.
I just need 500$ weekly and you can find me on instagram as "Tipster911"

SULSAEJ GMAIL COM


----------

